# Vassily  Kandinsky



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

Kandinsky pensava che l'arte doveva comunicare spiritualita` e per farlo bene ci doveva essere un'assenza della rappresentazione realistica della realta`. Tra il 1918 e il 1920 si sono formati altri movimenti artistici come il costruttismo, in Russia, Germania e alla scuola del Bauhaus. Il costruttismo voleva mettere l'arte al servizio della societa`, pianificando citta`, architettura e facendo oggetti per la casa utili e funzionali ma belli. La scuola del Bauhaus fu fondata  
nel 1919 dall' architetto Gropius, e fu chiusa nel 1933 dai nazisti. Il Bauhaus voleva mettere l'arte al servizio dell'industria. Kandinsky e Klee insegnavano in questa scuola i corsi di base come la creativita`, poi in altre classi (laboratori) gli studenti imparavano a conoscere i materiali per poi creare esemplari di oggetti belli e funzionali, per le industrie. Kandinsky era uno dei primi pittori che dipingeva senza un reale motivo per la scelta di una forma specifica nel suo dipinto. Kandinsky e' stato anche il primo pittore a spiegare i suoi dipinti astratti, scrivendo molti libri teorici che spiegavano anche i suoi dipinti. Egli scriveva anche poesie e qualche opera teatrale. Oltre a questo dipingeva usando acquerelli, faceva disegni a matita, e anche qualche scultura di legno. Dipingeva anche murales, progettava mobili, vestiti e costumi. Kandinsky usava di solito acquerelli per dipinti d'imaginazione, e olii per i paesaggi, certe volte mischiava acquerelli e olio per ottenere certi colori e aggiungeva anche prodotti, tipo sapone se lo riteneva necessario. Tutte queste attivita` influenzarono i dadaisti tedeschi e l'arte astratta in genere. 
[h=2][/h]


----------

